# Dallas Herf Monday 6/11



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Ok we are back downtown at the Dallasite bar and on a Monday(6/11) to avoid the Karaoke Tuesdays. We'll start around 5pm and go until..... The Dallasite is on the corner of Ross and Halll just east of downtown. Hope to see yall there.


----------

